# Tackling Acoustic Treatment



## ouncesmusic (May 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm Oswald. This is my first post so let me briefly introduce myself.

I've been doing everything on my own for about 8 years (writing music, playing instr., rec vocals, DAW composing/sequencing/engineering) and currently, I am majoring in music composition.

I have worked with a basic setup nearly the whole time using some headphones, an interface, and a PC (Win 7 64 bit currently). Over time, my monitoring was done through a variety of (very) basic home stereos and I have recently purchased a pair of HS 80M's. 

I've spent maybe the past 3 years, on and off, researching the importance and methods of acoustic treatment which is generally done to correct problems in an existing room. Now, I am looking for some further advice for addressing my current acoustic situation. 

I was looking into DA converters, but I would really like to come up with a solution for controlling my listening environment at this time.

Here's just a couple things I'd like to seek clarification to: 
1. Can treatment be done with just diffusion (with the only absorption for bass)?
2. Suggestions for optimal setups (furniture placement) according to my space.

I've provided some pictures to help illustrate where I'm working. The dimensions are 8.17m x 7.12m x 2.39m. I spent a lot of time getting measurements and learning how to use Sketchup just so I could get an accurate (to scale) rendering of my room. 

I had contacted GIK and received a reply that my room was being looked at and I would receive another reply with some advice, but perhaps they forgot so I thought I would ask the community and get a collective of info/help before I sent them another e-mail.

So thank you for your help and I look forward to discussing audio and acoustics.

I will try to provide as much information as needed, just let me know what can help.


Thanks,
Oswald Valentine-Lopez


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, a very warm welcome to Home Theater Shack. You have come to the right place for expert advice, including taming of room acoustics.

Yes, bass trapping is a good place to start. It made a major improvement in my system's sound. Another good idea is to put first reflection absorption along the side walls. This will prevent early reflections from your speakers from reaching your ears. The result will be an effective widening of the sound stage. This treatment does not have to be as thick as bass trapping - 2 to 4 inches is plenty. To find the proper placement, sit in your main listening position and have someone move down the side walls with a mirror. When you can see the speakers, that is the place for the first reflection absorption. Many people only do that for the front speakers, but I did it for the rear surrounds as well.

I am sure you will get expert advice from GIK. I purchased my bass traps from them and found their service to be first rate. Our member bpape works with GIK and I am sure he will chime in with his recommendations. He was a big help to me.

It will be helpful if you have measurement equipment to track the improvements as you go. REW is a great tool that can be downloaded for free here at HTS. You will need a computer and a microphone, preferably a calibrated one. Some mics require a phantom voltage which can be supplied by an inexpensive mixer. Behringer makes lower priced mixers that will work fine for this.

Good luck with your project. I improved my room's acoustics about 4 years ago and it made a big difference. It takes work, but the benefits are well worth the trouble. Please post your results as you go.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Oswald.

Please go ahead and email me at bryan dot p at gikacoustics dot com. Not sure what happened to your submission. How long ago was this?

Sorry for the problem.

Bryan


----------



## ouncesmusic (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome and best wishes, Jones. I can't wait to have recorded a project-development here, gaining useful knowledge and creating (for others like myself) an example of the process of overall room treatment from none.

Thank you Byan, and I will forward the original email reply (Jan. 21st) I received and I guess we can go from there, but the current dimensions in my post are more accurate than what I had originally sent.

Before I do the recordings of my environment, I was hoping to get an opinion of the best suggested listening position in regards to my room layout. The room is empty in the images because my overall goal is to have as minimal furniture as possible.

And would the MXL 991 be sufficient for the recordings?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can use pretty much anything for the mic. You can even just use the RS SPL meter with the correction file. We're not looking for the ultimate in accuracy - just general trends and relative change when adjusting seating, speakers, sub, etc.

Bryan


----------

